
Kiss – A “Less Is More” Linux Distribution - avyeed_desa
https://getkiss.org/
======
dyanaraps
Hello,

I'm the creator of KISS and I'm happy to answer any questions anyone may have.

For the code itself:

\- [https://github.com/kisslinux](https://github.com/kisslinux)

KISS on repology.org:

\-
[https://repology.org/repository/kiss_main](https://repology.org/repository/kiss_main)
\-
[https://repology.org/repository/kiss_community](https://repology.org/repository/kiss_community)

